# Ameerega !!!!



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

New additions!

Ameerega bassleri "Chrome" "









Ameerega pepperi "yellow gold"


----------



## DPfarr (Nov 24, 2017)

Definitely a slept on species. Can you tell us more about their habitat requisites and personality traits?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

DPfarr said:


> Definitely a slept on species. Can you tell us more about their habitat requisites and personality traits?


I would love to be able to, but these are my first Ameeregas. What I will say, with my 1 hour of captive husbandry is: SPACE!
One of the bassleri, that's currently about the size of an adult Ranitomeya, jumped a full 18" across the vivarium (my vivarium is 36"x18"x24"and it jumped at least halfway across the vivarium in a single jump)


----------



## Socratic Monologue (Apr 7, 2018)

Really sweet! Mature 'chrome' are a morph that makes my eyes ache... I can't wait to see yours develop.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

So far my plan for decorating and hardscaping is working perfectly. Once of the pepperi is "hiding" under the ramp but it's nice and clearly visible from the front of the tank.


----------



## Kmc (Jul 26, 2019)

Theyre like pixies in crushed sequins. 

And they get royal treatment in your care.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Stunning frogs!


----------



## Red Beard (Nov 4, 2015)

They look terrific! Wait until they start calling.


----------



## Tihsho (Sep 21, 2009)

Gorgeous colors! The only thing that's weird to me is the texture as other darts seem to be smooth bodied, but that seems standard for these guys.


----------



## baskis (Jun 7, 2015)

Beautiful frogs!


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

A couple more shots:


----------



## jcross (Jul 26, 2020)

Beautiful frogs! I love the pepperi!


----------



## azandis (Sep 13, 2020)

Those are some gorgeous frogs! I've never kept any, but I've heard that they are quite the jumpers (for their body size compared to other species). Have you noticed that at all?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

azandis said:


> Those are some gorgeous frogs! I've never kept any, but I've heard that they are quite the jumpers (for their body size compared to other species). Have you noticed that at all?


Yes! They jump much more than most of my other frogs


----------



## Paskui (May 23, 2020)

Fantastic animals!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## teribking (Oct 16, 2020)

Stunning frogs! Is there any size difference with bassleri sisa and yellow? Whats the largest form of triv? and how does that compare with sisa/yellow


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

teribking said:


> Is there any size difference with bassleri sisa and yellow? Whats the largest form of triv? and how does that compare with sisa/yellow


Why are you obsessed with finding the largest frogs you can find?


----------



## teribking (Oct 16, 2020)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Why are you obsessed with finding the largest frogs you can find?


If you think that posting questions for 10 minutes is being "obsessed" then I guess being "obsessive" is my nature. If you don't wish to answer me, you realize you can just ignore me rather than giving me a snarky response.

To actually answer your question, I have a spare 75 gallon tank, and I want some large visible frogs in them.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

teribking said:


> If you think that posting questions for 10 minutes is being "obsessed" then I guess being "obsessive" is my nature. If you don't wish to answer me, you realize you can just ignore me rather than giving me a snarky response.
> 
> To actually answer your question, I have a spare 75 gallon tank, and I want some large visible frogs in them.


They won’t be nearly as visible as your Terribs. 
In fact, most times I walk by my Ameerega tanks, it’s a ghost town. 

You won’t be seeing them very often, if that is your goal, as they can be pretty secretive at times. 


Nick Gamble
Gamphibian House


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice additions! 
I’d like to add some golds to my Ameerega collection some time in the near future. 

Congrats. 


Nick Gamble
Gamphibian House


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Gamble said:


> They won’t be nearly as visible as your Terribs.
> In fact, most times I walk by my Ameerega tanks, it’s a ghost town.
> 
> You won’t be seeing them very often, if that is your goal, as they can be pretty secretive at times.
> ...


Here's what it looks like every time I walk into the frog room (please excuse the reflection, I didn't open the vivarium doors):

The red marks are below the 3 frogs.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

That’s bc you have 4 leaf clovers up your butt. Lol

The only time I see mine is early morning, and right before sunset. 


Nick Gamble
Gamphibian House


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Gamble said:


> That’s bc you have 4 leaf clovers up your butt. Lol
> 
> The only time I see mine is early morning, and right before sunset.
> 
> ...


My bassleri, on the other hand, are very shy and hide all day.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I see my female pepperi Abiseo all the time and can sometimes find the male, too, if I look hard enough. I think there are a lot of factors in play including the disposition of individual frogs, tank 'scaping/design, and amount of light among many others that will determine how often you see your frogs. As Gamble said, though, I can't imagine any combination of the above making them as visible as terribs, though 

Mark


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I like how, in the bottom picture, it looks like your frogs' identities are being obscured like they are in the witness protection program, FG ;-)

Mark



fishingguy12345 said:


> Here's what it looks like every time I walk into the frog room (please excuse the reflection, I didn't open the vivarium doors):
> 
> The red marks are below the 3 frogs.
> View attachment 295530
> View attachment 295529


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Fiddled around with my phone camera a little and got the following pictures (trying portrait mode)


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Encyclia said:


> I see my female pepperi Abiseo all the time and can sometimes find the male, too, if I look hard enough. I think there are a lot of factors in play including the disposition of individual frogs, tank 'scaping/design, and amount of light among many others that will determine how often you see your frogs. As Gamble said, though, I can't imagine any combination of the above making them as visible as terribs, though
> 
> Mark


One of my pepperi is, almost literally, out in sight all day long, and the others stay where I can see them if I look close enough. As bold as any of my other frogs, perhaps the single boldest frog I own. 

I tend to have less bright lights than most people use, I use a single sunblaster T5HO for this tank, perhaps that helps ;-)


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Pepperi eggs


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Tadpole!


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Woohoo! Missed the egg batch above. Good news!

Mark


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Encyclia said:


> Woohoo! Missed the egg batch above. Good news!
> 
> Mark


Thank you! I'm pretty excited
When you've raised Ameerega tadpoles do you add Indian almond leaves to the water?


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I raise Pepperi tads communally and I haven't added leaves so far. I don't guess it could hurt adding a leaf or two to my water, though. Might try that next breeding season. I haven't had great success getting my pair to produce healthy froglets on a percentage basis, so I am happy to try the leaves  

Mark


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Encyclia said:


> I raise Pepperi tads communally and I haven't added leaves so far. I don't guess it could hurt adding a leaf or two to my water, though. Might try that next breeding season. I haven't had great success getting my pair to produce healthy froglets on a percentage basis, so I am happy to try the leaves
> 
> Mark


Thanks! I'll give it a shot with this clutch and document what happens *,*


----------



## Paskui (May 23, 2020)

Fantastic new!! Congrats


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ookami (Feb 7, 2021)

Wow really nice frogs and congrats on egg clutches and tadpoles !


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Ameerega pepperi hiding in a buddha nut


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Already have 20+ tadpoles in the water and found this today...


----------



## Paskui (May 23, 2020)

Wow!!


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Fahad (Aug 25, 2019)

You're doomed!


----------



## Kribensis (Jan 14, 2021)

Jeez, they've certainly been busy!


----------



## FroggerFrog (Jan 11, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Already have 20+ tadpoles in the water and found this today...
> 
> View attachment 298341


Tad overload! Incoming!


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Frogs in a tree and tadpoles in the water


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Don't see these guys out very often..


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

First of the tadpoles has now got both sets of legs.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

Awesome!

I love it that the dorsal line shows! I think the flashmarks (not colored yet) should show aswell by now.

They will hit land fast


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

And he's out of the water! 

Sorry for the bad picture , didn't want to disturb the little guy.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Starting to look like real frogs...


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

How about a fresh out of the water froglet? Maybe 30 minutes out of the water.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

How about a froglet starting to show adult colors?










And a fresh batch of tadpoles......... Seriously guys.... I don't have this much space.....


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

No new pictures. I continue to be amazed at how small the froglets are when they come out of the water and start to colour up. The froglets are about half the size of my _Ranitomeya sirensis_ "Rio Pachitea yellow" and _Ranitomeya uakarii_ froglets that all emerged within days of the _Ameerega pepperi._ Have observed a strong feeding response from several of the pepperi froglets, actively hunting fruit flies when they are dumped in.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Keeping this here as a log in case it helps anyone else. The froglets are very, very food oriented. My oldest froglets are out of the water 3 weeks ago today, and are taking full size melanogaster fruitflies even though the flies are almost as big as the froglets lol. Voracious appetites.

And a picture of 3 of the little guys waiting for flies... (1 isn't easy to see, back left corner)


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

The tadpoles show a distinct preference for algae based food. Algae wafers draw their attention almost instantly. 

Group shown here about 40 minutes after he algae wafer was introduced .


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Update:
Went through the froglet bins to do a head count and check on the froglets. Have had quite a few froglets that didn't make it to the "no more tail" stage . The ones that have made it to the "no more tail stage" seem very healthy, active, and plump.

I have another clutch that will be starting to leave the water soon. I'm going to try things a bit different to see if it increased survival rate. I'm going to keep them individually in 6L containers until they're well past the "no more tail" stage then put them into bigger communal growout bins. 

In talking with the breeder who I got my breeding group from, he's recommended using coco husk as the substrate for the growout bins , so I'm going to try that as well.


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

fishingguy12345 said:


> In talking with the breeder who I got my breeding group from, he's recommended using coco husk as the substrate for the growout bins , so I'm going to try that as well.


What is the rationale here? And you’re talking about husk chunks, not coir?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Broseph said:


> What is the rationale here? And you’re talking about husk chunks, not coir?


Correct, coco husk not coir. 

The rationale being that coco husk retains water more than the ABG style substrate that I'd been using but not so much moisture retention as sphagnum moss would retain. 

The other thing I'll be doing is leaving a 1oz condiment cup with water in it in the 6L bins, so the froglets have an easy source of water if they so choose


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

I would never ever use cococoir for annything since it just sticks to everything when it gets moist. Even fruitflies what makes this even more of a 'hell no' for me. @Broseph 

Cocohusk is good to use, but I can't help but to find it strange you are have issues with your growout bin. Not sure this is the source of your problem tbh..

I misted your post on the tadpoles prefering algea based food. As I mention in my ameerega hahneli report, this was the only foodscoure my Hahaneli tapoles ate. I'm not surprised this would be the case for all ameerega, so great observation.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Tijl said:


> I would never ever use cococoir for annything since it just sticks to everything when it gets moist. Even fruitflies what makes this even more of a 'hell no' for me. @Broseph
> 
> Cocohusk is good to use, but I can't help but to find it strange you are have issues with your growout bin. Not sure this is the source of your problem tbh..
> 
> I misted your post on the tadpoles prefering algea based food. As I mention in my ameerega hahneli report, this was the only foodscoure my Hahaneli tapoles ate. I'm not surprised this would be the case for all ameerega, so great observation.


I'm not sure it's the source of the issues either but I'm ready to try almost anything at this point.


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

@Tijl yeah, that’s why I was so curious and wanted to clarify. 

@fishingguy12345 this was their first clutch too, right?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Broseph said:


> @Tijl yeah, that’s why I was so curious and wanted to clarify.
> 
> @fishingguy12345 this was their first clutch too, right?


Correct, it was their first clutch.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

2 more are ready to start coming out of the water. 
Have them set up in the new style bins


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Bit of a blurry picture but here's a size comparison: on the left is a froglet that is about 1 week out of the water. On the right is a froglet that's about 6 weeks ago.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

6 week old froglet with a quarter for a size reference. Couldn't get him much closer to the quarter, he was a little jumpy.

Already about twice the size as when it first came out of the water/absorbed its tail


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Really starting to colour up nicely.


----------



## Erskine888 (May 1, 2021)

Tihsho said:


> Gorgeous colors! The only thing that's weird to me is the texture as other darts seem to be smooth bodied, but that seems standard for these guys.


I don't know - i think thzt the skin te ture really make the colors pop. Definitely cool and different!


----------



## Erskine888 (May 1, 2021)

fishingguy12345 said:


> Really starting to colour up nicely.
> View attachment 300659
> View attachment 300660
> View attachment 300661


That is getting gorgeous!


----------



## Erskine888 (May 1, 2021)

Erskine888 said:


> I don't know - i think thzt the skin te ture really make the colors pop. Definitely cool and different!


(Sorry for all the poor typing 😬


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

So ... You think you know how many tadpoles you have, and how many froglets you have, then you go to feed the tadpoles and find a fully morphed froglet hanging out on a tiny ledge in the tadpole bin... he looks good and plump...


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

What an absolutely stunning frog.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Photo showing the relative size difference of the male and female. Male on the left, female on the right. 

The female probably weighs 25-30% more than the male does, perhaps even more. She is much more thickly built than the males are. 










And while I'm here, how about a couple of froglets in a tree? Some of the froglets are almost always up in a tree, ready to leap on unsuspecting fruit flies.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Adult female Ameerega pepperi yellow gold


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Froglet leaving the water,









A couple of days out of the water










Adult Sitting in a clay bath










And a fresh clutch of eggs


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

15 more tadpoles


----------



## solidsnake (Jun 3, 2014)

If I ever got into frogs, these are what I’d want.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

solidsnake said:


> If I ever got into frogs, these are what I’d want.


I love my Ameerega groups. They also have a fun bird-like call.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Adult male Ameerega pepperi waiting under a cork bark ramp, which is used to increase the usable space in the tank.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

2 shelves of Ameerega pepperi tadpoles


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)




----------



## IShouldGetSomeSleep (Sep 23, 2021)

Do you have or have seen any threads on what keeping them is like? Not so much their care... but more like what kind of animal they are too keep. They are some of the most beautiful frogs I've ever seen... their colors remind me of the 5 lined skinks I see by the water here in Maryland, But the videos I'm seeing of them calling make them sound really loud, is this the case?


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

IShouldGetSomeSleep said:


> Do you have or have seen any threads on what keeping them is like? Not so much their care... but more like what kind of animal they are too keep. They are some of the most beautiful frogs I've ever seen... their colors remind me of the 5 lined skinks I see by the water here in Maryland, But the videos I'm seeing of them calling make them sound really loud, is this the case?


Care is pretty similar to any other dart frog with the exception of: they are exceptional jumpers and can easily jump 12-18" in a single jump, so prioritizing (even more than normal) open space. 

Their call is fairly loud, but is very pleasant, like listening to birds singing outside.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

No pictures but my Ameerega bassleri "Chrome" have tadpoles. I put a water dish in to hopefully facilitate tadpole depositing.


----------



## N. Veen (Aug 26, 2020)

Do you have a stream or small river like feature in the tank ?. every where i have been reading people suggest that is a must have with ameerega.


----------



## Tijl (Feb 28, 2019)

N. Veen said:


> every where i have been reading people suggest that is a must have with ameerega.


Although this was often adviced by Dutch breeders in the early days, I can 100% for sure say it's not a must at all.. 

This is based on own breeding experience with Ameerega Hahneli, the shared experience by the handfull of people that (still) breed with them long term. and numerous conversation with herpetologist that study or work with all sorts of Ameerega in situ. 

Try reaching out to people like Angel Chujutali, dendrobirds peru, muddybooyts, herping suriname,... if you are ingerested in what their habbitat looks like in situ 

glad to have you back Nicolai!


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

N. Veen said:


> Do you have a stream or small river like feature in the tank ?. every where i have been reading people suggest that is a must have with ameerega.


No. There's No running water in my Ameerega tanks. I put in a reptile water dish that holds about 4oz of water, and the _pepperi_ use it to deposit tadpoles.


----------



## N. Veen (Aug 26, 2020)

Thanks for the info, I like Ameerega a lot.

Have been looking to get 4 Silverstonei, but they are rather expensive. And i am unsure if it is the right way to go.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Ameerega bassleri Chrome with eggs ... Storms and power outages haven't deterred this group.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Trivittata "Huallego Canyon" male with tadpoles


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Having a lousy frog day. 

I had checked on the trivittata tadpoles a couple days ago, several had front legs that were getting ready to pop. Checked on them today and found that 4 of the tadpoles had popped their front legs and, because they couldn't get out of the bin, had drowned :-( . They went from no front legs to full front legs and drowned in 2 days.

Posting this mostly so other people are aware of the need to get Ameerega tadpoles out of the water as soon as they pop their front legs.


----------



## fishingguy12345 (Apr 7, 2019)

Ameerega trivittata froglet


----------

